# php-script in html einbinden!



## twoFace (8. März 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe ein guestbook.php und möchte dieses in
eine "normale" html Seite mit Tabellen einbinden.
Nun hat mir jemand gesagt, dass ich das mit:
<? guestbook.php ?> machen kann, aber das funktioniert
nicht.

Kann mir bitte wer helfen?
 (in sachen php kenn ich mich leider nicht aus) 

gruß twoFace


----------



## krisss (8. März 2002)

<?
include("guestbook.php");
?>


is der normale befehl denk ich


----------



## Scope (8. März 2002)

1. Wenn du es in deine Seite integrieren willst, brauchst du auf deinem Server PHP und bei einem Guestbook wahrscheinlich auch noch eine mySQL-Datenbank. Informier dich ob es das bei dir gibt.

2. Einbinden ist nicht ganz, aber fast so einfach.


```
<?
include('http://www.xyz.de/gb.php');
?>
```

Die URL ersetzt du natürlich.
Allerdings solltest du bedenken, dass der HTML-Text des GB ja schon <HTML><Head></Head><Body></Body></HTML>, will sagen einen kompletten Seitenaufbau hat, musst schauen, ob das trotzdem geht. Ansonsten geht´s mit Frames (und dann auch ohne PHP/mySQL)

Scope.


----------



## krisss (8. März 2002)

da hätte ich aber selber noch eine frage : 

wenn nun mein guestbook.php zum Beispiel nicht in dem gleichen order ist wie diese seite .. wie muss es dann lauten??

<?
include("htt://www.blabla.bla/blabla/guestbook.php");
?>

klappt mal nicht ..


----------



## Scope (8. März 2002)

Auch nicht mit "http://..." ?

Nee, Scherz, geht das wirklich nicht mit absoluten Pfad, habs noch nicht ausprobiert.

Scope.


----------



## krisss (8. März 2002)

hmm der befehl klappt bei mir aber net 
da kommt immer diese error-meldung:

Warning: Failed opening 'http://krisss.port5.com/poll/APP/vote.php' for inclusion (include_path='') in unten.php on line 8


.. hier die page mit der fehlermeldung:
http://krisss.port5.com/test/allgemein.php

woran kann das liegen ?

wenn ich direkt in den ordner von dem poll mache dann funzt es:
http://krisss.port5.com/poll/APP/allgemein.php

achja die seite is ein test .. deshalb keine grafiken usw ..


----------



## twoFace (8. März 2002)

Hi,

also das include funktioniert, denk ich mal, schon.
Nur schreibt der jetzt auf der Seite "Can´t open config.php!"

Warum? hmm ...

twoFace


----------



## Shiivva (9. März 2002)

wolltest du die vote.php so einbinden? also über include?
kenne dein vote-script  nicht, aber meistens gehören dazu ja auch config-dateien, die durch dein include ja pfadmässig nicht mehr stimmen.
d.h. wenn du die datei includest liegt sie ja dann "in der html"-seite. wenn das vote-script jetzt noch eine config-datei braucht, musst du den pfad dazu richtig (vermutlich in der vote.php) anpassen...
// das galt grad für krisss, aber wie ich gesehen hab, könnte das auch dein (twoface) Problem sein...


----------



## Bluebird (9. März 2002)

1. ob man absolute urls include kann hängt von der configuration des servers (bzw. php) ab...
2. der include befehl funktioniert nur in php dateien! -> du kannst im guestbook.html (oder wie auch immer die html seite heißt) keinen include befehl einbaun. -> muss .php sein....


----------



## Scope (9. März 2002)

letzteres ist aber auch wieder abhängig von den Servereinstellungen. Auch .html-Dateien können php enthalten. 

Scope


----------



## Bluebird (9. März 2002)

klar kann man den server html seite php interpretieren lassen.....nur hab ich das noch nicht so häufig gesehn und denke auch nicht, dass hier irgendjemand seinen eigenen server im Netz hat....


----------



## Shiivva (9. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bluebird _
> *klar kann man den server html seite php interpretieren lassen.....nur hab ich das noch nicht so häufig gesehn und denke auch nicht, dass hier irgendjemand seinen eigenen server im Netz hat.... *



na ja, ich lass meine html seiten mit hilfe von htaccess als php parsen und ich denke, dass das hier auch einige machen...


----------



## Bluebird (9. März 2002)

stimmt....hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht.... *vornkopfschlag*


----------

